# Boston Baked Beans



## Sherlock (May 14, 1999)

This is my mother-in-law's recipe. I never liked beans until I had these.1 lb. dried navy or pea beans (about 2 cups)1/2 lb. salt pork without rind or pork bellies1 onion, diced1/2 cup brown sugar, packed6 tblsps. molasses2 tsp. salt1/2 tsp. dried mustard1/4 tsp. pepperPlace beans in a large saucepan and cover them with water. Heat to boiling (uncovered), and boil for 2 minutes.Remove from heat and let stand for 1 hour.If necessary, add water to cover beans and simmer for 1 hour or until tender. Do not boil or beans will burst. Drain beans, reserving liquid.Heat oven to 300 degrees Farenheit. Cut pork into small cubes. In an ungreased 2 qt. bean pot or casserole layer beans with chopped onion and pork. (I do spray my casserole dish with Pam cooking spray)Stir together remaining ingredients plus 2 cups of the reserved liquid (add water if you don't have 2 cups of the reserved liquid). Pour mixture over beans so they are just covered. (add more of the liquid or water if necessary)Cover, bake for 4 hours, removing cover during last hour of baking. If beans look dry during baking, stir.______My notes: I keep enough liquid on the beans so that I can add a little cornstarch when they are cooked to make a nice thick sauce. They're great with some fresh bread for dunking! These are quite rich, however, so if you're serving them with another dish, keep it in mind. Let me know if you like them Bettie!







[This message has been edited by Sherlock (edited 10-10-1999).]


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 1999)

Sherlock,Thank you so much for posting the recipe--I've been checking to see if you would. They sound great!!!------------------LET'S ALL PRAY FOR A CURE TO THIS IBS SOON!BETTIE


----------



## Sherlock (May 14, 1999)

You're welcome Bettie! I hope you like them.


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 1999)

Sherlock,I'm cooking them as we speak. They smell good. I'll have to do the baking part tomorrow, as I'm about ready for bed. Don't know why, but I always thought Baked Beans included tomatoes in some form. By the way, I always have looked my dried beans before I cooked them: I only found eight beans to throw away!------------------LET'S ALL PRAY FOR A CURE TO THIS IBS SOON!BETTIE


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 1999)

Sherlock,The Baked Beans are really great.....------------------LET'S ALL PRAY FOR A CURE TO THIS IBS SOON!BETTIE


----------



## Sherlock (May 14, 1999)

Bettie, baked beans are usually either tomato based or molasses based. I don't really care for the tomato based ones. I never liked the texture of beans...but the only ones I'd ever had were out of a can...and might have been the tomato ones. I like the homemade ones because they don't get as mushy as the canned ones...and these are so flavorful, I don't even know I'm eating beans! *L* They're great for fiber, too.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 1999)

Sherlock,You're right, they don't get mushy and are full of flavor. Wonder where the name "Boston" comes from?------------------LET'S ALL PRAY FOR A CURE TO THIS IBS SOON!BETTIE


----------



## Maro (Aug 9, 1999)

Sherlock: I have copied your recipe, and will try it soon. Graham Kerr recommends to do a "cook up" to lessen the gas problem that so many people have after eating them. He places the beans in cold water, and slowly brings them to a boil. Boil for about 8 to 10 min. remove from heat and let them sit for about an hour. Drain the water off of them, add fresh water and continue cooking them. I do that all of the time now and I find that it works pretty well. Maro





















------------------"LOVE IS NOT PAID BACK,ONLY PASSED ON'


----------

